# Unitronic Performance Software & Pulley Upgrade for 3.0 TFSI



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to present its Performance Software and Supercharger Pulley Upgrade for the 3.0 TFSI® engine platform found in the B8/B8.5 S4®/S5®, C7 A6®/A7® and 8R Q5®/SQ5® chassis. Unitronic precisely recalibrated the SIMOS 8.4/8.5 engine control unit (ECU) for maximum performance, reliability, and drivability.

With baseline figures and data collected, Unitronic interprets the data and adjusts the engine control parameters for optimal performance. Research and development of Unitronic’s Performance Software continues with further dyno and track testing, while closely monitoring running conditions through live high-speed data logging tools, and further optmizations are made to ensure maximum performance is achieved, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability; increasing throttle response, and improving overall fuel efficiency*.

Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.










Stage 1 Performance Software is optimized for use with a minimum of 91 OCT/95 RON fuel, producing 392 horsepower (HP) and 351 lb-ft of torque (TQ). For those with access to 93 OCT/98 RON, Unitronic’s Stage 1+ Performance Software can be used, increasing performance by an additional 25 HP and 14 TQ (417 HP/365 TQ) through optimization in the software calibration for the higher grade fuel. Both Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software are designed for a completely stock vehicle, requiring no supporting modifications.



















For Clients interested in upgrading their 3.0 TFSI to the next level, Unitronic’s Supercharger Pulley Upgrade effectively raises boost levels by increasing the speed in which the supercharger spins at, allowing for additional airflow to be ingested by the engine. Without a corresponding Software calibration to make use of the increased boost levels, the system will simply bleed off excessive boost resulting in no benefits. Unitronic has developed corresponding Stage 2+ Performance Software for use with its Supercharger Pulley Upgrade to provide increases to 451 HP / 388 TQ.



























Unitronic Pulley Upgrade Includes Unitronic Stage 2+ Performance Software

*Applications:*
B8 Audi S4
B8 Audi S5
B8.5 Audi S4
B8.5 Audi S5
C7 Audi A6
C7 Audi A7
8R Audi Q5
8R Audi SQ5

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!

*Generally, Unitronic Performance Software clients see a 5-8% increase in fuel efficiency, under the same driving conditions. Unitronic makes no guarantees on fuel efficiency improvements, as these figures are highly variable and dependent upon driving style and conditions.


----------

